# My little test lamb shank with Q-view



## mrvernall (Oct 31, 2015)

I just finished my very small test 900g lamb shank. 

So I made a rub out of fresh basil, fresh mint, paprika, rock salt, and black pepper, I also rubbed on some olive oil and scored the meat fat.







I got the chimney going as always












20151031_170641.jpg



__ mrvernall
__ Oct 31, 2015






Now on with the smoking. I used cherry wood and charcoal for the first 30 minutes then just charcoal, I kept the temperature at 240F. Smoked until IT was at 165F. I pulled it out and wrapped it in tinfoil for 20 minutes then this is what I got.
















It tasted so good :)

Any ideas for my next lamb shank which will be a lot bigger? 

M


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 1, 2015)

Ideas??  YOU NAILED IT!!  Great job!  That looks fantastic.  You don't need ideas from me.  Glad it turn out so well for you.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## mrvernall (Nov 1, 2015)

Thanks Danny :)


----------



## foamheart (Nov 1, 2015)

When ya do it right the first time, why do we always immediately wonder what to change the next time? But we all do it!

I say for a larger shank all you'll need is more refreshments for the chef while smoking it! Maybe better security at the backyard gate..... <Chuckles>


----------



## mrvernall (Nov 1, 2015)

Ye :), The drink of choice was Singha premium import.












1446375534676.jpg



__ mrvernall
__ Nov 1, 2015


----------



## wade (Nov 1, 2015)

Great looking lamb... and I am not even a lamb lover


----------



## smokin monkey (Nov 1, 2015)

Great looking piece of Lamb! If it's not broken, don't fix it!


----------

